# Problème de mémoire sur Powerbook



## fadem (6 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un Powerbook G4 15' avec une barrette 1Go sur le refurb. J'ai voulu l'upgrader et j'ai donc ajouté une barrette de 1Go Dane Elec. Seulement voilà, il semble que cela pose un problème. La barrette fonctionne bien, Apple m'a confirmé qu'elle était compatible sauf qu'en fait, le slot 2 ne parvient pas à fonctionner avec le slot 1. Si je ne mets qu'une seule barrette (quelle qu'elle soit et sur n'importe quel slot), elle est bien reconnue et ça fonctionne. Mais dès que je mets deux barrettes, la deuxième n'est pas reconnue. Bizarre non ??? Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## budism (14 Décembre 2006)

Je viens juste de switcher sur un power book et je vais juste donner mon avis afin de peut etre relancer ce topic. Toutefois en quelques heures à me gaver de topics sur le sujet je peux dire ceci:
J'ai un problème qui se rapproche etrangement.
J'ai un PB G4 1,67 avec une memoire de 512 d'origine sur le slot du fond (je crois que c'est le slot 1)
J'ai voulu l'upgrader en ajoutant une barette corsair 1 Gb sur le slot 2 en respectant les caracteristiques (sodimm/ddr2/PC4200/533Mhz).
Le PB ne reconnaisssais pas la corsair.
En inversant les barettes, ils a enfin reconnu (En esseyant de les inverser une premiere fois pour resoude le prob j'avais constaté que j'avais mal enfoncé la barette dans le slot...).
Mais un autre problème se présenta, au bout d'un petit quart d'heure l'écran se fige, malgré qu'il reconnaisse bien les deux barettes.
En metant la barette corsair seule, l'écran se fige aussi...
Je pense que cela doit provenir de la barette mais je doute car les corsair sont trés utilisées sur mac...
D'autre part j'ai lu sur certains topics que le slot 2 de certaines series de PB était disfonctionnel et qu'il ne fallait pas s'en servir...

J'espere que j'aurais pu t'éclairer un peu.

Je continue à trainer sur les topics


----------



## papadilwen (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de connaitre un problème similaire : 
mon powerbook G4 1,67 GHz 512 acheté en décembre 2005 sur le refurb a, ce soir, refusé de s'allumer dans un premier temps. Puis, après avoir oté puis remis la batterie, il est reparti. Puis, au bout de quelques minutes, l'écran s'est figé aussi. Je l'éteint, tente de le rallumer et là il émet 3 bips en lieu et place du "gong" initial et reste en veille, la led sur la facade avant clignotant lentement. J'appelle l'apple care qui identifie immédiatement un problème de mémoire. J'enlève et remet (mal) la barette originelle sur son même slot 1, celui du fond et il émet alors un seul bip lorsque je tente de le rallumer. Je recommence en la remettant correctement et il réémet alors 3 bips. J'essaie enfin de l'installer sur le slot 2(celui du fond restant donc libre) et là, miracle, il est reparti comme si de rien était.
Comme si le slot 1 venait de "lâcher". 
Qu'en pensez vous


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Janvier 2007)

J'ai &#233;galement ce probl&#232;me...

J'ai un Powerbook 1,33 que j'ai voulu upgrad&#233; en 2x1Go aujourd'hui (avant, il avait 2x512mo qui marchaient sans probl&#232;me). Les barrettes de 1Go (comme les 512) sont de la marque Dane Elec; normalement, il n'y a pas plus "compatible" m'a t'on expliqu&#233;. En plus, c'est pas donn&#233; !

R&#233;sultat des courses: 2Go au premier d&#233;marrage, puis &#233;cran fig&#233;. Je rallume, il ne reste plus qu'1Go.
Je teste les barrettes seules, sur le slot du haut: elles sont toutes les deux reconnues. Je tente la m&#234;me chose sur celui du bas: 3 bips.

Quid du slot du bas ? Est ce qu'il serait foireux ? Etrange, car il a toujours march&#233;, et je n'ai jamais bidouill&#233; ma RAM...

Actuellement, je travaille avec une des 2 barrettes de 1Go... et pour le moment, aucun soucis. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de compatibilit&#233;...

Chose compl&#232;tement &#233;trange: lorsque j'ai remis les anciennes barrettes pour voir, le slot du bas ne l'a pas reconnu...

Mais je n'ai pas la r&#233;ponse.



budism a dit:


> D'autre part j'ai lu sur certains topics que le slot 2 de certaines series de PB &#233;tait disfonctionnel et qu'il ne fallait pas s'en servir...



Budism, si un des 2 slots est disfonctionnel, ce n'est pas pour &#231;a qu'il ne faut pas s'en servir. On paye les machines suffisement ch&#232;re pour les avoir fonctionnelles. Si tel est le cas, un retour au SAV s'impose.


----------



## badvallu (17 Janvier 2007)

En faisant une reset de la PMU ça fait des miracles, PMU.
Et sinon j'ai vu ça sur la RAM, c'est pas ça? RAM


----------

